# Which is the better resort: Maui Ocean Club or Waiohai Beach Club? Or something else?



## johnschlemmer (May 22, 2012)

My fiancé and I are planning a honeymoon with our timeshare and we'd like to go to Hawaii. We've done some research on all five vacation club resorts in Hawaii and narrowed it down to either the Maui Ocean Club or the Waiohai Beach Club. It's tough to make this decision without some real-world opinions comparing the two, so here are the questions I had...

Which has a bigger beach? Less crowded? Clearer water?
Which is more relaxing?
Which is better suited for a honeymoon?
Which resort has less kids running around and screaming?

We'd really appreciate anybody's input. Also, is there another resort in Hawaii that would be even better than these? Our main concerns are a nice beach, nice pools, and relaxing atmosphere. We don't golf and we don't hike. Thanks so much, looking forward to reading what you have to say!


----------



## gblotter (May 22, 2012)

For a honeymoon, I think Waiohai wins hands down.

Maui Ocean Club is much more crowded than Waiohai.  Very family-friendly, and thus lots of kids.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (May 22, 2012)

What time year?  Over a holiday?  Both resorts are beautiful!  We own and stay at Waiohai two to three times a year, and it is our favorite.  Poipu Beach is beautiful, the resort is small, the staff is super.  Either resort will have many children if it is a holiday week or summer.


----------



## johnschlemmer (May 22, 2012)

We would leave on June 3rd. When do the resorts start getting crowded? It's the week after Memorial Day weekend, so we're hoping most people took advantage of that weekend so it's empty on the next one.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 22, 2012)

johnschlemmer said:


> We would leave on June 3rd. When do the resorts start getting crowded? It's the week after Memorial Day weekend, so we're hoping most people took advantage of that weekend so it's empty on the next one.



June 3rd, 2013... Monday?

Are you looking to trade a week?  Or would this be a points reservation?


----------



## johnschlemmer (May 22, 2012)

It's a points reservation.


----------



## jlr10 (May 22, 2012)

Which has a bigger beach?* Maui Ocean Club *Less crowded? *Waiohai *Clearer water? *Waiohai*
Which is more relaxing? *Waiohai*
Which is better suited for a honeymoon? *Waiohai*
Which resort has less kids running around and screaming? *Waiohai*

Maui Ocean Club is a great resort on a nice beach, but it is crowded and there are lots of kids running around and screaming starting early in the morning and late into the night.  It is also a much bigger resort so there will be more noise because of volume alone.  Also Kaanapali is the biggest tourist spot on Maui so there will be lots of people milling around and walking by the resort. It is close to lots of restaraunts and has a lot of night life, but it looses points on the romantance item.

Waiohai is a small resort on a beautiful beach.  Most of the people on the beach will be from Waiohai as Poipu Beach Park is beside Waiohai so a lot of public goes there.  There will be families, but they seem to be younger kids whenever we are there (Perhaps grandparents are involved?)  It will be quiet and has very nice sunsets.  It is in Poipu so there will be some restaraunts but not a large night life there as Kaanapali.  But it is a nice quiet place to curl up in a hammock with your new bride and just relax.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 23, 2012)

I totally disagree with the consensus on the previous posts.  Both are very nice, but I have found even more kids at Waiohai than Maui, probably because Waiohai does not have lockoffs so tends to attract families even more than Maui.  The views at Maui are also much more spectacular, as are the dining and entertainment options in the area.  It is true that Kaanapali is more crowded than Poipu, but not the resort itself.  We used to own at both, but we sold Waiohai a couple of years ago.  If it were me, I would rank the Hawaii resorts in this order for a honeymoon: (1) Maui Ocean Club--Napili and Lahaina Towers; (2) Ko Olina; (3) Kauai Lagoons; (4) Waiohai; (5) Maui Ocean Club--original sections; and (6) Kauai Beach Club (not even close o the others).


----------



## StevenTing (May 23, 2012)

I spent 13 days at Maui Ocean Club in the Lahaina Tower.  Loved it.  Since it's toward tend of the strip it's not as crowded as it could be.  It's close to restaurants so that's also convenient.  I don't think you can really go wrong with either one.


----------



## gwhamm (May 23, 2012)

*I'd chose Maui*

I have visited Waiohai on a day pass and own at Maui Ocean Club.  I would chose Maui Ocean Club hands down as a place where I would want to spend a honeymoon or a 40th anniversary as we will be doing soon!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 23, 2012)

gwhamm said:


> I have visited Waiohai on a day pass and own at Maui Ocean Club.  I would chose Maui Ocean Club hands down as a place where I would want to spend a honeymoon or a 40th anniversary as we will be doing soon!!



Agreed. IMHO the best value is the MOC original section on points and its also the best honeymoon location in my book as well. I'd go for a 1BDRM OF which I assume is less points than a Waiohai unit . The MOC has no full kitchen but who needs that on their honeymoon. You'll love the big OF units with the great OF views that are better than any other resorts mentioned. 

The island of Maui has everything Kauai has and more. Front St. and the Whaler's Village are fun areas that I would think honeymooners would love.

As far as kids running around, I think all the resorts mentioned will be similar as all Hawaii Marriotts are big draws for families so IMHO that shouldn't be a consideration.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 23, 2012)

We're taking our first trip to Kauai in Sept, so I can't directly compare. However, depending on where you are flying from, check out airlines, too. We are leaving from LIH on the way home (PA) and found we have to make 2 stops, which is kind of a pain. From Maui we made only one in the past (from HNL you can get some direct flights to the East Coast). 
Can't speak for what you want on a honeymoon, but my wife like stuff to do and restaurants. Hard to beat Maui. There is a reason it is such a huge draw in II. I'd go back there in a heartbeat, but want to see Kauai this trip and wife will not go up the volcano again and I've done the "Road to Hana" twice already.


----------



## johnschlemmer (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for your input everybody! jlr10's post almost completely convinced me to choose Waiohai, but then others seem to think differently... This is a tough decision!

One more (kind of odd) question. Do both beaches have coral on the surface? I cut my foot on it last time I went and it was not pleasant. I'd love to avoid coral-filled beaches if possible.


----------



## Steve A (May 23, 2012)

Yes as to coral at Waiohai although others disagreed when I raised this  several years ago on TUG. I found it very off-putting. There is a public beach a few hundred yards away where the ocean is lagoon-like that doesn't have as much coral. I also found lots of coral at the Maui Ocean Club, but since there is so much beach front you might find places to enter the water without getting cut up. You didn't mention the Kauai Beach Club as an option. KBC is located on a bay and has virtually no coral or rocks. It has a very nice beach with lots of chaises on the grass right behind the sand. There will be lots of children there. The grounds are spectacular. Most people don't seem to like KBC as much as the other two. Certainly most of the units at KBC are less attractive, and it is a huge resort, but we like the Lihue location and it is easier to trade into and generally requires less points. We will be there for 10 days in January.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 23, 2012)

Honestly both are great resorts even though I've never stayed at Maui Ocean Club.  I've visited a thousand times through family.   We own at the Westin on Maui so, we haven't had a reason to stay there yet.  Anyways, we've stayed at Waiohai several times and Kauai Beach Club twice.  I have pictures if you click the link in my signature.

I personally would go with the resort you get and not worry about which one is better. They are both better.  Waiohai has nice grounds and they don't have a pool slide where Maui does so, that is where the kid noise factor comes into play.   I love the boardwalk area from Maui as you can take an evening stroll down to the restaurants and shops.   At Waiohai it is more of residental area andt there is less pulic buildings on the beach.   I like the restaurant selection in Kauai much better than Maui.  But that is really subjective but I find that Maui restaurants are just meh.   But I love eating out on Kauai.   We love to hike and I think Kauai has a better edge on hiking than Maui.  Maybe look at some of the activities.  I love seeing the Napali Coast in Kauai and I do it every time we go so, I've seen it like 10 times and I never grow tried of it.   Both islands have great activities so, maybe one will sway you over the other one.  Good luck!!


----------



## GregT (May 23, 2012)

Both are terrific properties -- I am partial to Maui Ocean Club (but that's partly because I have some of those screaming kids that JLR referred to).

With Waiohai, you'll get a 2BR unit -- lots of space for you and your wife.  At MOC, you can use those same points and get a 1BR OF in the new towers -- and will have a terrific view.

I wouldn't let the screaming children dissuade you too much -- there are quieter pools and areas around, and it is very nice to have good restaurants and shopping that are walking distance and the charm of Lahaina is hard to beat with more shopping/restaurants.

Either way you will have a wonderful time!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (May 23, 2012)

Both resorts are very nice but Maui has a very long beach in front of the resort.  You can take a decent walk on the beach or walk on the beach walk and relax at one of the oceanfront terraces and have a drink or meal with music.  You don't need a car.  

Restaurants on the board walk are very busy most of the time.  We love the view on the two islands too in front of you.  The whole atmosphere is very special and we missed that at the Waiohai but Kauai is a beautiful island.

You can't go wrong with either one or The KBC or Ko'olina but we like the MOC the best because of the beach and ambience and evening strolls on the beach walk and the beautiful views and romantic setting.

Enjoy!


----------



## dickgregory (May 23, 2012)

I agree 100% with Greg on this one . . . get a 1 bedroom oceanfront unit at Maui Ocean Club Lahaina & Napili Villas.  Even the Studio units are fine, after all it's your honeymoon!

We returned from our first stay at the Waiohai 10 days ago.  It's certainly beautiful but do you really need a 2 bedroom villa?

If you have 8 nights consider using 5 on Maui and the other 3 at the Waiohai then share your opinion here after returning.


----------



## aandmrun (May 23, 2012)

We loved our vacation at Maui Ocean Club.  Walking along the strand to restaurants and seeing beautiful sunsets was the best!  You can make it as relaxing as you want or as hectic as you want - it's all in the way you plan your days.  Enjoy!


----------



## bobmcgraw (May 23, 2012)

We own at both resorts.  At the MOC we own an OF 1 BR in the original section and 2 BR OF in the Sequel.

My wife and I have done a few anniversary trips to the islands and each time we go to MOC.  Don't get me wrong, the Waiohai is a fantastic resort and we love Kaua'i.  But we find Maui to be our favorite when it is just the two of us. 

And I second the suggestion of getting a 1 BR OF in the original section.  The mini kitchen is adequate and the views are fantastic.  Plus, the lanai is quite large.  The view of the water is really important to me so we own OF.  If that is important, it's another reason to go to MOC. 

The sunsets are also much better at MOC as you get a direct view of them.  The location of the Waiohai on the south point of the island does not position it as well for sunsets in comparison to MOC.

The Waiohai only has OV and some of them are kind of sketchy.  In fact, it can be really hard to get a really good OV at the Waiohai.

Regardless, you won't go wrong with either.  I mean c'mon...it's Hawai'i!!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## rpw (May 23, 2012)

*Maui*

While the Waiohai is probably a much nicer resort, there are just so many more restaurants and activities to do in Maui.  Both resorts are very nice (I own at MOC) Kauai is just too laid back, and everything seems to close early.  Now if your plan is to basically never leave the resort, I'd choose Waiohai, but if we actually plan to DO stuff, I'd go to Maui.


----------



## zcrider (May 23, 2012)

*Waiohai*

Waiohai is what you want!!  I have stayed at both.  We have little kids and love that there is more for kids and more activities for families in general on Maui, so that would be MY preference.  But from everything YOU wanted for your honeymoon the Waiohai Beach club is what you want.  Much more laid back, relaxing, quiet vacation.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 23, 2012)

rpw said:


> .... the Waiohai is probably a much nicer resort......if your plan is to basically never leave the resort, I'd choose Waiohai.



As I have said many times, differences of opinion are what makes the world go round.  I don't think there is any comparison between Waiohai and the new towers in Maui--they put Waiohai to shame in every way.  The Maui units are bigger, have much better views, and in my opinion are higher quality.  We sold our Waiohai unit because the quality, views and resort amenities just could not compare to either Maui or Ko Olina, both of which we also own.  Don't get me wrong, Waiohai is a very nice resort and I would happily go back there again.  Maui is just more spectacular in my opinion.


----------



## Toppermom (May 23, 2012)

We were on Maui in April at the MOC Napii towers.  We made a special effort to go to Waiohai to look at the resort.  To us it felt too crowded compared to MOC.  Kind of like the difference between urban and suburban.  We toured the villas, which to us looked like pretty standard Marriott 2 BR villas (comparing it to Summit Watch for example)

We much preferred the MOC for the views and "larger" feel on the grounds.  For example, we stopped at Costco on our way from the airport to the MOC.  While there, we noticed a discount for a sunset dinner cruise.  We purchased it (after checking to see that it could be returned...). Turns out that the very cruise we purchased was out in front of the MOC at sunset.  We enjoyed that sunset every night from our lanai with our own wine and sharing it with each other instead of a boat load of strangers! (Yes, we returned the purchase to Costco, no questions asked).

We were also on Kauai the week before our time on Maui.  We stayed at the Kauai Lagoons.  Honestly. we expected to be disappointed with Maui after the LUXURIOUS accommodations at Kauai Lagoons.  As nice as the MOC Napili tower is, it cannot compare to Kauai Lagoons--but Maui is special.  

So my vote goes to MOC (for whatever that is worth)


----------



## scrapngen (May 23, 2012)

First of all, I am in love with my home resort: Waiohai. For many, many reasons. 

However, in reviewing your post, you say you are not hikers, and don't like coral in your water, particularly. 

The beauty of Kauai is in it's hiking and less crowded ambiance, the beauty of Waiohai is partly being next to a great snorkeling beach, partly it's being all 2-bedroom, and very small and less "resort-y." 

For a honeymoon, I think you might prefer Maui and the MOC. The grounds are lovely at both, but MOC is much bigger, and has lots of available strolling paths and a long, long beach to enjoy. More restaurants, since you probably don't want to cook. The lobbies, etc. are more like a resort. 

Kauai is less crowded, and the Waiohai is significantly smaller, and there are some hot tubs at the back that are perfectly romantic, but it is one of those places that you either "get" or you don't. If you don't "get" it, you'll be disappointed. Most people are not disappointed by Maui and the MOC.


----------



## nspils (May 24, 2012)

I agree - this should be more about the choice of the island than the choice of the facility. If you like shops and restaurants and "town", then Maui is your island. The sunset at MOC is killer - far nicer than at Waiohai. If you like hiking and snorkeling and just unplugging from the speedier hectic life, then Kauai is your island. When it comes down to it, both places are fantastic.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 24, 2012)

nspils said:


> I agree - this should be more about the choice of the island than the choice of the facility. If you like shops and restaurants and "town", then Maui is your island. The sunset at MOC is killer - far nicer than at Waiohai. If you like hiking and snorkeling and just unplugging from the speedier hectic life, then Kauai is your island. When it comes down to it, both places are fantastic.



This is a good thought. Kauai is very laid back and a great island to just relax. If you wanted any kind of nightlife Maui would definitely be the choice.


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 25, 2012)

Both resorts are awesome, they're Marriotts! But, Maui was so much better as there were more options for things to do / go outside of the resort. Kauai was just way too quiet for me except for all the chickens and roosters in the resort pool area that woke you up between 5-6 AM every morning. Believe me, I would have killed and eaten a chicken every day if I could shut them up.


----------



## Love2TS (May 25, 2012)

Agree with the posts above. Its more about which island you would like to go to. We love Maui but found the vacation club there way too overcrowded. It was more crowded than any other marriott resort we have ever gone to and will not be going back there. And we have kids!!


----------



## cruisin (May 25, 2012)

Put me in the camp of 1BR Ocean Front In Maui. I agree Waiohai as a resort is quieter, but I dont think the rooms are quieter inside, Usually not too many kids in a studio next to a 1BR. Plus a lot more nice dining in Maui.


----------



## MikeM132 (May 26, 2012)

Love2TS said:


> Agree with the posts above. Its more about which island you would like to go to. We love Maui but found the vacation club there way too overcrowded. It was more crowded than any other marriott resort we have ever gone to and will not be going back there. And we have kids!!



Apparently you have never been to Aruba Surf Club in January. MOC is nowhere near that crowded.


----------



## capjak (May 26, 2012)

No Brainier for me, I would go to Maui.  Actually the wife and I go there in March, however we stay at the WKORV-North, but have visited MOC many times.  

My wife also really enjoyed Marriott Kauai Beach Club.


----------



## flexible (Jul 23, 2012)

johnschlemmer said:


> One more (kind of odd) question. Do both beaches have coral on the surface? I cut my foot on it last time I went and it was not pleasant. I'd love to avoid coral-filled beaches if possible.



CONGRATULATIONS on your upcoming marriage!

*Are you ONLY concerned about coral because you PREFER to walk barefoot on white sand beaches? *I grew up in Florida so I understand that preference. Or is you concern that you FEET might touch LIVE CORAL in open water - like in Belize. I can't remember specifically if Coral was a problem for us at the Marriott Ko Olina lagoons or at Marrioot KBC or some of the other properties you are considering. Some of the younger TUGers with better memories can advise you better on the CURRENT coral on the beach conditions.


----------



## larryallen (Jul 23, 2012)

We did our honeymoon at Maui (Hyatt) and it was awesome. I love MOC (at least the new buildings) but it is seriously busy there. Not just people staying there but people walking down the path. I only went to Waiohai once (and it was in the summer) and it was dead quiet there. I would choose Waiohai. All are good but Waiohai for honeymoon, followed by Ko Olina and then Maui (new buildings).


----------



## travelmom11 (Jul 23, 2012)

*I was married on Maui*

Hi! I was married on Maui, in fact right on the beach in front of the Whaler (Ka anapali beach)  and Ive been to Waiohai before I was a Marriott owner.  I think you need to think about what you want to do on your honeymoon.  Lay by the pool or do activities? This is why we picked Australia for our honeymoon   Waiohai has a very nice resort and rooms but to us the island is very far to get from one thing to the other and a bit more relaxed (i.e slow) compared to the others.  Maui is the next busy and very beautiful as well but to us it was still slow. lol We like doing things though. Now that we have a 4 year old we purchased at Koolina.  Oahu is my favorite island with kids.  I dont think Koolina is for honeymooners though.  Of the choice between Maui and Kauai resorts, I would choose Maui 

PS did you mention what time of year ( I cant see your original post when replying), so that will help too


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

We just got back from Maui but stayed at WKORV while some family stayed at MOC.   We decided to swim out in front of MOC and I was disappointed with all the coral.   It was walking out on rocks and the water did not get deep.  I don't know if this is the norm but really the beach out in front of MOC isn't what I call fabalous.  I didn't feel safe out in front on the MOC when I compared it to out in front of WKORV.  WKORV has coral/rock but it is out further out and the water is deeper.   But just to let you know, swimming right out in front your resort is not the only option.   You can go out to Napili Bay which is a sandy bottom and beautiful beach.  But it just depends on how often you plan on driving around.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I don't think timesharing is right for a honeymoon.  If I had an option you  might like http://www.makenaresortmaui.com/  or this place  http://www.napilikai.com/


----------



## GregT (Jul 23, 2012)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> We decided to swim out in front of MOC and I was disappointed with all the coral.   It was walking out on rocks and the water did not get deep.  I don't know if this is the norm but really the beach out in front of MOC isn't what I call fabalous.



Yes, this is an issue at my beloved MOC.  There is a ton of coral out in front of the Lahaina Villas and original tower (Napili Villas is a little bit better).   My feet are still cut up a month later from going out into the surf and collecting the kids.

Kaanapali Beach is beautiful for walking/sunsets/visiting other resorts, but it really isn't that great as a swimming beach.   

But I wish I was there right now....

Best,

Greg


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 23, 2012)

nspils said:


> I agree - this should be more about the choice of the island than the choice of the facility. If you like shops and restaurants and "town", then Maui is your island. The sunset at MOC is killer - far nicer than at Waiohai. If you like hiking and snorkeling and just unplugging from the speedier hectic life, then Kauai is your island. When it comes down to it, both places are fantastic.



This is an excellent point.  At the end of the day, everyone has their favorite resort and island so it's really what you're looking for.  It's true that there are far more options in terms of shops, restaurants, nightlife, etc. on Maui.  It's much more developed than Kauai which is precisely the reason it's our least favorite island. Kauai is better for those who either are really outdoorsy or who want to completely unplug and just chill out.  I think it's basically about what you consider to be your dream honeymoon.


----------

